# Video Review: Bad River Outdoors Tagged Out Range Finder



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## foxj66 (Aug 31, 2009)

nice video


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## plk72 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Nice*

Ed should hook you up with one free lol ed also has a sight for cross bows great video


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Ed is a fantastic guy. He was awsome to deal with and the range finder is one of the most useful tools I take to the woods.


----------

